# Novocaine and cumquat



## Aboore (May 17, 2011)

Cumquat








Nova

I got Novocaine (Or nova) from a petstore right by my house, for a while she was a secret from my parents along with a few of her friends that due to illness died. The petstore had a lot of sick rats then, I was lucky that nova didn't die from the lung thing that was going around. (She didn't even get it) After a month of feeding her cereal and fruits my dad found her and let me keep her. Then came cumquat who I bought as an actual pet at the same store, she came very skiddish and nervous. I told my parents that she was nova's baby so I could have a second so Nova wouldn't be lonely, now they both live happily in a large cage in my room. Though Cumquat has still not gotten over her fear of me or anyone else.


----------



## ratchilla (May 12, 2011)

They both look to be very sweet. Have you tried carrying Cumquat around in a makeshift hammock and putting your scent inside their cage (old shirt, towel that you've wrapped around your body) so that she gets used to it?


----------



## Aboore (May 17, 2011)

No I haven't tried that yet. I could try that soon, thanks for the advice! They are both very sweet in their own ways


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

Sneaking pets into the house is my specialty too lol! I started to do that with my first rat, but then made a small lye up to get my parents to let me keep her. And actually that lie was the truth, Which was, my boyfriend bought me Bella because he felt sorry I lost my job. I once snuck a betta fish in the house also, which I still have, and managed to keep it hidden for like 3 or 4 days. I am really bad when it comes to animals but I can't help it, I love them so much!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Hehe...I guess I was not the only one.

ALL my pets I got without permission, but my mom knew I was responsible so it was okay. MY first rat I snuck home and he almost peed herself.

Very cute ratties 
If you want to bond I 2nd the the suggestion of the Bonding pouch/makeshift hammock.

What I actually did was take a normal rat cube and make a big necklace out of it and carry them around. Also many hammock makers will gladly make you an affordable custom bonding pouch, I love and use mine daily.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I do NOT advocate sneaking, but how bad it is does depend on your parents. I got Dazzle and Missy knowing my mom would be OMG rats lol, but I also knew there was zero possibility of her telling me I couldn't keep them once I already had them. She now loves the rats though and even goes educating people on their proper care which is sweet 

Your rats are very cute.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

hehehe... i never tell my mom when i'm getting new rats. i just come home with them and she can't say no


----------



## Aboore (May 17, 2011)

Lol Yeah I only did it because I really wanted a rat and I figured my dad would convince her to keep them which she did. I lied and told them I couldn't find anyone to get rid of them and now they are just like what ever. 

Kiko: Yes If I had money I'd buy a bonding pouch, Sadly I don't have a job yet so I can't do that. I hope to have a job soon so I can' spoil my ratties and my pug ;D


----------



## distancel (May 14, 2011)

Very sweet looking ratties. That is so sad that Novocaine's friends died . It's really lucky that she didn't catch whatever they had. Cumquat's markings are really cool. I hope she warms up to you soon. 

Hehe my first ratties I got in secret too. My mum said it was fine for me to have rats as she loves them; she actually really wanted to have them as well. But my step father was very against it. it was all very angry and whatnot. Not because he's scared of them or anything I think it was just because I was a brat and he didn't want me getting what I wanted all the time. Anyway, I being a teenager who assumed I knew better came home with Maddie and Jamie and of course my mother loved them straight away and defended me to my step dad. He caved in and let me keep them. He actually ended up building me a huge cage a few years later for my second pair of rats. 

But gosh I'm so glad not to be at home anymore, I moved out when I was fifteen since I hate being told what to do


----------



## Aboore (May 17, 2011)

Yeah I'm glad nova survived though. I hope so too, and I do love her markings

I didn't say anything to either and just brought them home without saying anything at all. When they found out they were both pissed.

Ah lol. I wish I could move out but I haven't the funds


----------



## gypsyacorn (May 3, 2011)

I must say I love their names. Very cute ratties.


----------



## Aboore (May 17, 2011)

Thank you dear


----------

